# Major score



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I just scored a 70 gallon Marineland cube, BRAND NEW with the stickers and wrapper still on it, and the stand to go with it for $50!!!! 

I have to go pick it up, but this is the photo from the ad.









I'm so excited!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice! So, are you on your way there now?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see a nice planted tank!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You know it bev!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

comeon it's home now.. PICS!!!  

I still say fill it up with water..


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

DUDE!!! That is one awesome score! +1 for planted.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have to clear a place to put it first wes, which requires minor rearranging. You be patient!!

B-- I dont think I'll ever have a non planted tank. no worries there lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Looks good Summer. What's the plan?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

So I'm a little more sure of what I want to do now. Doesnt mean I wont change my mind or come up with a different plan, but here it is.

1. I want to build a wooden canopy, as the tank sits lower and I have tiny humans. In the canopy I want to mount the light. I'm pretty sure I've been convinced to do an LED floodlight, the cost is MUCH lower than any light out there for a tank, and it appears easy and will do the job. I spoke with a few people who use these on all of their tanks and grow amazing planted tanks with them so thats not a concern.

2. Substrate. Still up in the air as to what I'll use, to be honest. Low price is key, so safe-t-zorb is one of the top ideas... I've used play sand in so many tanks but i prefer the dark look. Concern is will all plants, specifically dwarf baby tears, grow in it? To be researched. 

3. Will be doing CO2, I have a few things from the old set up to replace but not much. 

4. Stocking...NO idea yet. Open to suggestions and thoughts.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

I am so jealous this is not fair!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

one of the few times I found a good deal before someone else got it lol


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Summer said:


> So I'm a little more sure of what I want to do now. Doesnt mean I wont change my mind or come up with a different plan, but here it is.
> 
> 1. I want to build a wooden canopy, as the tank sits lower and I have tiny humans. In the canopy I want to mount the light. I'm pretty sure I've been convinced to do an LED floodlight, the cost is MUCH lower than any light out there for a tank, and it appears easy and will do the job. I spoke with a few people who use these on all of their tanks and grow amazing planted tanks with them so thats not a concern.
> 
> ...



Dirt under black sand from a hardware store. Doesn't get much cheaper than that and stuff stays down in it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have yet to be able to find black sand anywhere locally. :/


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Do you have a petco near you? They carry black sand, or at least my petco does.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It's about an hour away, and I think buying petco sand may get expensive very quickly for a 70 gal tank.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Tractor Supply or Menards?

Edit: May have been Rural King not Tractor Supply.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine was from Tractor supply. Atwoods is a place that carries it as well. Of course we can ship you some....


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Summer said:


> So I'm a little more sure of what I want to do now. Doesnt mean I wont change my mind or come up with a different plan, but here it is.
> 
> 1. I want to build a wooden canopy, as the tank sits lower and I have tiny humans. In the canopy I want to mount the light. I'm pretty sure I've been convinced to do an LED floodlight, the cost is MUCH lower than any light out there for a tank, and it appears easy and will do the job. I spoke with a few people who use these on all of their tanks and grow amazing planted tanks with them so thats not a concern.
> 
> ...





majerah1 said:


> Mine was from Tractor supply. Atwoods is a place that carries it as well. Of course we can ship you some....


Yeah, but how do you ship 50-100 pounds of sand in a cost effective manner? I remember having Ben ship me some safe-t-sorb so I could try it out a while ago. Shipping was more than the contents, and that stuff is light. I'm concerned it would be cheaper to pay the LFS cost on sand at that point.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

sure, if it fits it ships  They have the flat rate boxes. Susan sent me some Black Diamond before my TSC was built.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

TSC is fairly far from me as well.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Substrate is in, lights are wired, water is in progress, and plants ordered. Gettin there!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Pics???


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

when the dust settles


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Very nice. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Tank update: 2 betta enisae, 2 BN plecos, one mystery snail. All doing well....but have a cyano outbreak.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Why do you have a bucket on top of the tank in the first pic?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I sat it there to keep the baby out of it lol


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Summer said:


> I sat it there to keep the baby out of it lol


Will this work for cats??


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Will this work for cats??


Doubt that hahaha


----------



## SansyFrance (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow! That's an awesome find! What an absolute steal!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pics!!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Will get some updated pics soon. I'm battling hair algae, so I want it to look less ghastly lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)




----------

